# Extension lead



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

When l got CB they threw in an electrical lead. It is horrendously kinked hence why l was given it. As Brian was an electrician l am well trained in how to coil a lead without kinks so it isnt damaged. 

I have tried to unkink this and roll it properly but am defeated, does anyone have any ideas on how to solve the problem or do you think it is unkinkable?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I take it you mean the power lead for a CB radio.where is the kink.

cabby


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Try putting it in the airing cupboard or somewhere nice and warm to soften the insulation a bit, then lay it out as flat as poss and work your way along the cable gently pulling the cable through your hands to try to stretch it slightly and get the kinks out.

Could just be old though and the outer insulation may have gone a bit stiff/brittle due to sunlight ageing the plastic

I have some nice orange "Arctic" cable which stays pliable even in freezing conditions (but I've changed jobs now and can't get any more...)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I would salvage the best piece of it and make a shorter lead. Buy a new 25 metre one.
Everyone should do a climbing course! I've seen some right muppet cable coiling in my time :lol: Some folk at best treat it like a washing line :?


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Sorry Cabby should have clarified l mean the 25mtr(or however long) orange mains <> M/H cable.

Will try that when l get CB back thanks HarleyDave. It isnt cold/old kink it is plain bad care. I don't get it with the cost of things why don't people take proper care of it. Even before Brian taught me how to coil cable l was always careful even with small radio etc leads.

I have my old well loved/cared for one Techno l just would like to sort this & keep it as backup. Forget the remake l doubt l could find more than about a foot that didn't have a reverse twist or whatever you could call it.

I lent it out a couple of weeks ago and we tried to pull it straight before l coiled it up, refused to let the guy do it as l wanted it done right but it was a hopeless case :-( Part of the difficulty was the length to weight ratio.

Looks like it will be a long slow job bit by bit hand twisting each section as l go along.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

And when you do get the kinks out, you might find one of these a useful accessory:

http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/caravan/electric/product_28447/Cable_reel.aspx

The reel takes a full 25 metre length of cable. :wink:


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

You could always try cutting the kink out and inserting a male and female connector on the ends. It can be quite useful having a shorter lead and you can join them up if needed.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Do yourself a favour - stick it in the shed/loft/Ebay and buy yourself a 25m length and a 10m length of heavy guage cable - it won't kink - or spend the rest of your motorhoming life trying to unkink!


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Traveller once l get CB back (have lent him to friends that l consider family to make use of) l will take a photo of offending cable there is literally a kink every foot or so.

Tony l have a good cable just have an urge to sort this kinked one out. I have a major problem throwing things & this does work so l couldn't bring myself to destroy/throw it








And l don't see anyone in their right minds actually paying for it...and even if sold would cost more for a new one.

Norm l will see how it pans out once unkinked depends which breaks first cable or me









What l may do is see if l can unkink as much as possible then shorten it to that point as has been suggested. I have time on my side it isn't like this is my main/only cable it was a freebie extra.


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi

We had a kinked cable and on a hot day laid it in the sun. As the sun warmed it we coiled it onto an orange cable tidy a little at a time. Then unrolled the cable and it had lost the kinks.

Jan


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks Jan that would pan out with HarleyDaves idea l will be onto those 2 as soon as possible


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

The problem is that it's not the insulation that is the cause of deformation. The people who coil them up badly "like around their elbow" cause the conductors to stretch i.e. the copper and each of the three cores become stretched to different amounts to each other thus causing the kinks. Therefore even hot weather will not put this right. If it's knackered it's good night Vienna

technique similar to my own method
http://video.about.com/interiordec/Wrap-an-Extension-Cord.htm


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks Techno yup l use that or if get tired on the biggie have laid it down and done it "long hand" way ... well l call it that it had Brian's as it doesn't kink. Also despairing comments about time taken/wasted... but l have a small hand compared to a blokes and on a longgggggggggg cable that can get difficult. We often ran a lot out for light or other things when we were producing videos. 

I figure and think l mentioned some place the person who owned the cable was an elbow wrap person. I drive them nuts at places l work as l am always unrolling clipper cables and redoing them properly.

It is still working so will see what l can do and will be an emergency cable.

I made sure Milko knew to use the proper unkinked cable and as soon as CB comes home l will be re rolling properly as Milko wasn't trained by Brian or myself and pretty sure how he will roll it.


----------

